

Visual git tutorial I - ralfebert
http://www.ralfebert.de/blog/tools/visual_git_tutorial_1/

======
recurser
Having only made the leap from svn to git a month ago for my private repos,
this is exactly the kind of guide I've been missing. Everything makes a little
more sense now, thanks!

~~~
cake
See also : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=531517>

~~~
recurser
Very useful, thanks!

------
sho
_"A git repository can be a completely local undertaking. The whole repository
content is stored in a folder named .git in the root of the project folder"_

This is one of my favourite things about Git. These days I create local git
repos for practically everything I do and basically use them as persistent,
super-flexible "undo".

I'm waiting for someone to write a nice text editor which completely
integrates this process; I'd be a customer for sure.

